# Recent Roof job - Am I seeing problems?



## markwilliams12 (Aug 27, 2010)

Recently had my roof replaced. I see some issues now that the job is complete and want to make sure I'm not crazy. 

See pictures of issues here: 

Basically:
1. There is a vent stack cover that the metal is bending up. (Picture 2)

2. There is some flashing that is bent up at the bottom around the chimney. (Picture 6)

3. A clear adhesive was used to install the copper counterflashing around the chimneys and along one side of the house. Is that normal? And does this stuff require maintenance? (Picture 6, but not pictured directly.

4. There are some shingles that have a peak in the middle of them. It will make sense in the pictures. Is that normal? (Picture 1)

5. There is a chunk of shingle hanging down (Picture 3 & Picture 4)

6. I'm seeing some curling in shingles along an overhang. Are the shingles overhanging too far? Can this be fixed?(Picture 5)

7. The shingles along the chimney are jagged and uneven. (Picture 7)

8. There is a grate on a vent that is not installed properly. (Picture 9)

9. The overhang of the shingles is not even at the peaks of the roof. It is 1/2 inch in places and more in other areas. Should that be even? (Picture 8)

I haven't paid for the job yet and don't want to do so until I receive some confirmation that I am either seeing things that are normal or not.

If any of you experts would be so kind to take a look at my pictures and render your opinions of what is wrong/right and what must be fixed, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Did you go with the Lowest Price?*

Hey Mark,

Did you go with the Lowest Price?


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

You need to stop hiring Crack Head or Alcoholic roofers...the guy is a Moron and is so High or drunk he doesn't care enough to follow standard roofing proceedure...or he can't read the shingle wrapper ....


----------



## markwilliams12 (Aug 27, 2010)

It was not the cheapest quote, but it was towards the bottom end.

$5500.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

The highest priced contractor doe's not always provide the best service.
The lowest priced contractor doe's not always provide the best deal.

Make a punch out list:
Fasteners missing on flashing's.
Rake shingles uneven.
Bug screen loose in vent.
To much overhang of shingles on eaves/eave flashing missing.
Shingles popped up/curling in field of roof.

Etc., etc., etc.

Then call your roofer and tell him/her your concerns.
If they do this work for a living they'll be back to correct the issues,
if their week end warriors, who knows.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Whenever you want to hire roofing contractor for your roofing problems hire only licensed roofing contractor because they have expertise to handle all type of roofing work which will also cover liability insurance to home owners.


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

This looks like the roof of a fly-by-night contractor. Good luck trying you get him to come back.

The good news is you can fix most of this stuff yourself.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

I have a few questions for you.

1) How did you find your contractor? door knocking salesman, yellow pages, google search, craigs list?

2) When receiving bids, did you research each contractor? check for BBB complaints, current license and insurance, check references, ect.

3) Was your project a tear off or a roof-over?

4) Was there any sort of supervision of the job? foreman, superintendent, owner of the company, salesman come by to check, anything.

5) what kind of warranty were you issued?

6) were permits pulled for the project?

7) was there any money given up front before job started and if so how much?

There are a lot of variables that come into play when inspecting a bad roof, and it is up to the consumer to do the research about who they are paying to work on their home. You said you paid 5500.00 for the job and that was not your lowest bid, but for a 30 year roof with copper detail, just by looking at the pictures of the house I am pretty sure I would never have been able to touch it for that price.

The pictures you took show majority of just cosmetic mistakes, but the picture of the chimney does set off some alarms, the thing is, if the cosmetics are that bad, I would hate to see how the valleys and penetrations are roofed.


----------

